# baby acne around the eyes



## mangopaco (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey all,

Our little week-old Santiago has what looks like baby acne around the eyes. He's got a little on his chin too. We've been "washing" his face with a wash cloth and water.

Any suggestions to help clear it up?

Thanks,


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope. It goes away on its own; nothing to do about it -- or at least, not much worth doing, as it doesn't bother the baby and is gone in a couple of weeks. All my kids had it.

Not sure how often you're washing his face, but I'd say unless he's spitting up a lot he doesn't need to be washed. Babies keep themselves pretty clean the first few weeks with no washing at all except to clean up dirt -- spit up, dribbling, diapers.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Let it be! If you're washing too often, you might irritate the delicate newborn skin and make the acne worse!


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

definitely just let it be. My kiddo had AWFUL acne. It went away on its own. Just wash with water and if you feel baby needs some sort of moisturizer, use a natural oil instead of baby lotion. I prefer coconut oil and my husband is better with olive oil.

Otherwise, its totally normal and just part of the first days and weeks (or in my kids case, months... ) and irritating skin is really easy at that time.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Both of mine had it terribly. It might clear up a wee bit temporarily with a gentle wipe of water, but it'll just come back. It'll go away with time. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Mine also had it, on and off, sometimes really badly, for about the first 2 months. I didn't use anything on it, just rinsed his face with water when we bathed him. It looks terrible I know, but it'll clear up on its own so no worries.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

ITA, the best treatment is to leave it alone. I used to just dab a bit of breastmilk on my LO's acne with my finger, which seemed to soothe it a bit.


----------

